# Übergang



## Katha_87 (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Und zwar, wie ich am Besten diesen Effekt, also wie das runde Bild in den Hintergrund übergeht, mit Photoshop erzielen kann?!! Ich habe schon das Verwischen-Werkzeug und vieles mehr probiert, kriege es aber einfach nicht so hin!  Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen! Wäre euch für jede Idee dankbar!

Lieber Gruß,
Katharina


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Katharina.

Dafür eignet sich am besten eine "Ebenenmaske". Hier kannst du die Transparenz prinzipiell einmalen. Suche einfach mal nach "Ebenenmaske" oder "Übergang". Hier ein paar Threads:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/235686-bild-uebergang.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/232689-weicher-ubergang-mit-bildern.html

Grüße 

Philip


----------



## Katha_87 (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Philip!

Danke für deinen Tipp, hab das mit der Ebenenmaske gleich mal ausprobiert, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht... Weiß auch nicht, was ich falsch mache... (
Aber irgendwie zeigt das zwar dieses schwarze usw. an, aber es ist nicht aktiviert oder so... Kannst du mir da vielleicht nochmal irgendwie weiterhelfen?!

Liebe Grüße,
Katharina


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Februar 2007)

Bevor du die Ebenenmaske mit einem Pinsel oder Verläufen bearbeiten kannst, musst du sie aktivieren. D.h. klicke sie ganz einfach in der Ebenenpalette an. Falls es immer noch nicht funktioniert würde ich dich bitten einen Screenshot hochzuladen. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Katha_87 (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Also ich habe jetzt mal 2 Screenshots gemacht! Die Ebenenmasken waren aktiviert...
Kannst ja mal schaun, was ich falsch gemacht haben... Dankeschön nochmal!

Gruß,
Katharina

p.S.: uuups, wie füge ich denn hier in der Antwort einen Anhang hinzu?
Werd es dir per private Nachricht oder so schicken...


----------



## Nil18 (8. Februar 2007)

Geh auf Bearbeiten, dann Erweitert und dann bei Anhang einfach das Bild hochladen.
Oder du postest es auf Gratisseiten wie imageshack.us und stellst hier nur den Link rein.

Die Bilder per PM schicken wäre nicht gut, dann könnte ich ja nicht helfen


----------



## Katha_87 (8. Februar 2007)

Na gut, dann mach ich es jetzt wie mir Nil geraten hat!
Dankeschön!


----------



## Nil18 (8. Februar 2007)

Also bei mir funktioniert das einwandfrei






Sag doch mal Schritt für Schritt wie du vorgehst...
Aber ich würde einfach mal sagen, das liegt an dem schwarzen Oval in deiner Hintergrund Ebene ...


----------



## Leola13 (8. Februar 2007)

Hai,

wie Nil18 schon gesagt hat. Wenn du auf deiner "Fotoebene" eine Ebenenmaske anlegst und die Ränder bearbeitest, so daß sie verblassen, dann kommst zwar deine "Kopfebene" zum Vorschein, aber die ist ja an der Stelle schwarz. Also hast du den harten Übergang den du auf der Kopfebene sowieso schon hast.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Katha_87 (8. Februar 2007)

Also erstmal ein riesiges DANKESCHÖN an euch alle Habt mir sehr geholfen! Hab es jetzt hinbekommen! Es sieht bloß nicht ganz so schön aus, wie mein Beispielbild... Da ist der Übergang irgendwie noch viel fließender... (

Lieber Gruß,
Katharina


----------



## LookAndSee (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo Katha,
hast Du probiert in der Ebenenmaske nicht eine Ellipse/Kreis zu zeichnen, sondern einen kreisförmigen Verlauf von schwarz auf weiß?
Nimm als Ausgangspunkt (= Mittelpunkt kreisföriger Verlauf)  für den Verlauf die Mitte des Bildes das Du einblenden möchtest, und ziehe die Linie nicht über das einzublendende Bild hinaus.
Du kannst beim Verlauf die Schwarz-Weiß-Übergänge im Farbfenster scharf oder weich einstellen, bzw. weitere Farbpunkte hinzufügen, und so harte oder weiche Übergänge einstellen. > L.G LookAndSee


----------

